# Cinder Here: how many (animal) friends do you live with?



## Buns4Life_Cinder

Hey peeps! Cinder here: OK so ever since I got my human Clara, she's introduced me to some new species and friends: Bella & Pepper (horses), Redgi & Charlie (dogs), Sam, Cali, Max & Binx (cats), Izzy (ferret), and some fish! But I want to know what your furry friends back home are! Comment below&#128007;&#128048;&#11015;


----------



## Nethersnow

Well. Here goes. 
I own a show jumper called Ollie
I have 3 cats, George, houdi, and misty.
I have three guinea pigs. Comet, blossom and rolo. 
Two dogs called Mylo and doodles. 
And here goes my Netherland dwarf show rabbits.
Thumper, digit, diamond, diesel, mouse, dippy, George. (My bucks)
And my does delilah, Hazel, pearl, Fearn, dixie, daisy, luna, sugar, Princess, luna, darcy and flower. Most of which have kits at the moment :0


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

Woah you've got a lot of animals! That's amazing! Well I hope your animal life goes great&#128014;&#128008;&#128057;&#128021;&#128007;


----------



## Azerane

I don't live with any animal friends, however sometimes I see cats through the window, and then I thump, and thump and give my mum a fright!

I also thump when the possums run on the roof.


----------



## MoonlightBunnies

I keep two rabbits


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Hey Cinder. Harvey here. I acknowledge no living things other than me. Even when the coyotes have a howl fest, I ignore it. Last week a falcon killed a bird and ate it right outside my window. I don't care! It's all about me. Harvey! I've got toys and treats and lots of places to sleep. Life is good.


----------



## Thumperina

3 bunnies (FooFooLina, Thumperina, Polly, RIP Snowball) 
10 cockatiel birds (Cuddles and Trillie are the parents, they have 8 children from two clutches: Bella, Stella, Sammy, Tater Tot, Inspector, Cinnamon One and Cinnamon Two, Babyface, RIP Yellowback, fate of Chipper isn't known)
Sadly, but bunnies and birds are not introduced to each other. Birds are indoors, buns are outdoors


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

Awe they sound adorable


----------



## bluebird

2 cats,4 dogs,25 rabbits some fish..i don't like the dogs,they are too nosy.


----------



## StarBella2016

A dog named chocolate &#128021;
A snake they call jaszper&#128013;
And then there's me. The newest member of the family. &#128007;
Star.


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

A snake! What kind?!


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

I love snakes they r so cute in their own reptilian way


----------



## StarBella2016

He's a ball Python.


----------



## MiniLopMad

- Cloud the bunny here -

There's me, as well as my other bunny friends; Cadbury, Eclipse, Valentine, Sonic, Emerald, Bella, Typhoon and the two little babies who are yet to be named &#128512; 

The two dogs, Chocco and Luna.

The Guinea Pig boys, Puzzle and Nate.

The kitties, Koda and Whiskas. 

The 6 Neon Tetra fishies.


----------



## Peepers

2 snakes
3 cockatiels
8 dogs
2 rabbits
honestly could not tell you how many Gerbils, in 100 range give or take


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi the Holland Lop, ready for duty (doody?)

I prefer top think of myself as a fairly civilized bun, with less civilized rabbit housemates. They lived on a farm (I know, right? How crude!), then invaded my house. I fight them whenever I can, even though they're bigger than me. So mom and dad let me have a room all to myself, and the other two get the rest of the house. 

Ellie here... that Pippi.. she's such a diva! Butterscotch (the white/brown helicopter bun) and I were raised together, and we LOVE to play and have a good time. I invited Pippi over, and she pulled out my fur! 

Pippi: you bet I did!!!

Ellie: Meanie. I didn't do anything to you. I just sat there!

Butterscotch: But we do have a German Shepherd friend, Das Mädchen, that comes to visit us sometimes. She likes to eat our poops.

Pippi: Ugh, that's so disgusting! 

Ellie: oh, you do it too, raisin breath! 

View attachment 1458929941049.jpg


View attachment 1458929962061.jpg


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Andy here! Most animals I see is outside when my human brings me to my outdoor pen, 
I counted 36 chickens! Some fly out and come over to greet me they have strange noses though
Their is also 2 goats that try to escape.
1 dog that tried to claw me through the fence! I think it was trying to play, but boy its got big paws!
1 cat that I love to chase when I get the chance, I don't think it likes me but I don't care, its still fun to chase.
That's all the animals I have ever seen!
Oh snap! My human is coming! Gotta bounce!


----------



## BlackRabbits

Zelda here. I was recently promoted from Princess Zelda, to Zelda, Queen of the Zoo.
When it gets white outside, my Mom sometimes sings a song about a pear tree. I think she's singing about us!

I live with Stewart the eensy weensy Netherland Dwarf. For a little guy he sure knows what to do when I stick my face down in front of him. He even reaches behind my ears! We like to binky and dig together. 

We live next door to Piggy and Carrie, the two piggies. Piggy came here with Stewart, he tagged along for the ride when Mom went to pick Stew up. Stew says he misses Piggy but is happy to see how much he likes to play nose-up games with Carrie.

Then we have four cat roommates. Two of them are bald. The bald ones like to come into our yard and cage all the time, to hang out. One of them, Mitsou, comes in when we get our daily hay, and helps us to eat it. She helps the piggies as well. Sometimes she shares our pellets, too. I don't like one of the hairy cats, his name is Victor. He always wears a mask like a burglar, and has weird red and blue eyes. I know, he's up to no good! If he comes into MY yard, he gets grunts and the bum's rush! Finally there's Thunder, he's a HUGE but wise old cat. He sometimes sits near our yard, but he usually ignores us.

Next there are the two dogs, Fifi and Polly. They aren't much bigger than I am. Once in a while they come and sniff outside the yard. I see them eating something off of the floor beside the fence, looks kinda like my poop! 

Here in the living room there are lots of glass boxes on tables. There's a big huge black box that talks, but Mom never talks back. Some of them buzz and make bubbly noises like our water bottle. I see little colourful things moving inside. They don't come to our yard, so no need to worry. My Mom calls them "fish" or "geckos" or "axolotls". 

Then there's a cage with a funny little white prickly thing. It doesn't move much, except at night when it comes out and runs and runs on a big wheel. Why doesn't it just binky? It's a lot more fun!

There's another cage, on the wall up high. There's a little fluttery thing inside it. It used to make a lot of pretty noises, but for the past few weeks it's been quiet, and I've seen little feathers falling down. I hope it starts making its noises again soon! 

There are others living here too, but I don't see them because they're shut away in a different room. Mitsou told me they're not allowed in there, but a few times they manage to sneak in anyway. 

Mitsou told me she saw more small glass boxes, with big, hairy bugs in them. Those bugs have a lot of legs! Each bug has its own box, there are five of them. Nobody knows what they eat. 

There's a big cage in there, with three big rats in it. Mitsou told me they used to live in the living room until her sister Yoko tried to break into their cage, and pulled it down on the floor! Luckily for the rats, Mom heard the noise and rescued them before Yoko got hold of them! Yoko LOVES to try and catch little animals. As long as they're smaller than me! So Mom has to keep some of the little animals shut away, so Yoko won't get them. 

There's another cage in the bedroom, with three tiny birds called "button quail". I don't know if it's because they're the size of buttons, or cute as a button! Mitsou doesn't know much about them, they're up high where she can't reach. Finally there's a little green bird that makes a lot of noise, I can hear it in the living room. He used to live in here until Yoko got to his cage, too. Mitsou says he's in a bigger cage now, so he must be happy and that's why he makes all that noise. 

So that's the Zoo - and I'm their QUEEN! Now I just have to think of some commands to give them...


----------



## gotrabbits

My rabbits Lily and Blizzard live with lots of friends...five dogs, 8 turkeys, 30 chicken friends, 5 guineas, four horses, 2 cats, and countless cows. &#128516;


----------



## BlackMiniRex

i think i need to update mine more clearly (that last one was a bit weird)

1 dog
1 cat 
10 turkeys
31 chickens
1 rabbit
(no more goats)
and i do want ducks in the future.


----------



## rabbitgirl54

Baby and Stormy here 

we live with a bunch of other creatures only one of which we see every day 

here it goes 

dogs- cowgirl, sphinx , riggs , katie , dylan (3 girls 2 boys) 
horses- skirts, bells jumping jack and gabe
cat- wyatt 
chickens- junkyard , peardy, mrs.winston and 39 others
2 other rabbits a-jay and felisha 
and a bunch of fish 
and goats ( on there way to the famliy)


----------



## BlueMoonBunnies

Hi! Ive got the funny farm over here!

250+ cows (Shiloh, Butterfly, Pluto and Ivy to name a few)
7 horses: Spartan, Sasha, Sysco(whos having a baby any day!), Buddy, Misty, Ginger and Chester
2 Donkies: Donkey and Pixie (Shes having a baby too!)
3 Cats: Amora, Little Bear and Mr. Cat
2 Dogs: Acadi and TJ
2 Bunnies: Tundra and Illdari
and a small handful of piegons!

We are also adopting a couple of geese and ducks soon!


----------



## mickeyandluna

All I have are my two bunnies along with two dogs haha. Man you guys have a whole set of animals! I love it. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1492251418.572231.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1492251479.120342.jpg


----------



## belleshadow

Over one hundred chickens.
Me, Willie, my girlfriend Lilly, Her mom Kat, her dad Charlie, her brother Gray, my sister Missy, and my sister's daughter Daisy.
One Great Pyrenees dog, Shasta.
A very large and annoying horse, Puck.
And seven ducks.


----------



## Pinky191

Hi, I am Sunny Bunny. I am lucky enough to have an adorable long-haired Syrian Hamster name Honey right next to me in a bin cage. We like to look at each other  . When Honey goes on her wheel, I think it's fascinating to watch it go round.


----------



## Baracuda56

Hi "Rosie" here my mom calls me a Netherland Dwarf whatever that means anyways i live with another so called dwarf called a Polish and another thats not here yet that mom and dad have been talking about called Conti aka Continental German Giant bun i guess from what i herd mom and dad talking about its supose to get scary big for me so that one will be living outside not inside with us cool buns LOL!! I also have to share the house with moms 2 dogs rescue chihuahua's one of which is moms service dog i guess it means she helps mom in certain ways maybe thats why mom takes her everywhere she goes when she leaves home in that big scary thing they call a car? Whatever it is it makes noise to that i dont like BUT i do like when mom has company over i seem to draw all the attention and everyone always holds me and pets me between my ears where it feels oh so good but then here comes that dog of moms making funny faces at the people and then they put me back in my home and they pick her up and give her pets and kisses, thats NOT FAIR!!! Anyways mom also has something she calls a fishy tank with things that float around in water but its in a big glass square thingy. Thats all there is here for us pets moms health aint the greatest so she cant take on anymore of us furry friends and we love her as much as she loves us and thats enough for her for now. 

"Rosie" sniff hop sniff hop Peace out!!


----------



## Colorguarder08

We currently have

2 dogs: Rocky and Piper
8 cats/barn cats: Zazzles, Toby, Tucker (he has been missing for a few days), Trouble, Penelope, Salem, Te Kâ and Te Fiti
6 Chickens: All named Hei Hei 
3 Ducks: Squeakers, Spike and Pumpkin
2 Cockatiels: Riley and Carolina
1 Rabbit: Jack

By 2019 we are looking to add another dog, a couple goats, some more chickens and ducks, some turkeys, some ferrets and may be another bird. Also considering another rabbit once Jack is fixed


----------



## thumpingBerry

I (Queen Buttercup) currently live with (or in the same household):

2 other rabbits: Teddy and Creampuff
2 dogs: Ingle and Benny
4 parakeets (or so I have been told ... hear them but have never seen them as they are in another area)
2 guinea pigs


----------



## Bill Jesse

There are 3 bunnies; Bandita, Cassie and Jerome. There were 5 at one point but Sedgewick and Duchess are in heaven. There are two cats. Wicket is a rescue who was 14 when I got her so she must be 16 now and Rey who is another rescue who came from Cuba. He is about 2 but no one knows for certain. He was feral. He is special because he has no eyes but that doesn't bother him.


----------



## afaubl

3 cats
2 dogs
8 birds
8 soon to be 9 bunnies

For those of you who also have lots of pets, curious how many are house pets. Mine are house pets.


----------



## AnimalMom

Hello. I'm new here, my name is leonard and my humans just brought me to my new home Monday. I'm very timid still and haven't seen much of the house yet but from what I can tell there are three dogs, none of which I have seen. Two are older girls they call huskies, Dakota and Shelby, and mom doesnt fully trust them around the smaller babies, like me. One is a puppy, a St. Dane, I hear her name a lot: Artemis, it's usually followed by "no", "what do you have in your mouth?" or "quit chasing Frank"...I'm under the notion that she is 6 months and around 80 lbs. I mentioned Frank, he is the cat and according to him, king of the house. He has only been in to meet me a couple times, but he was very excited and it made my new mom nervous, so he doesn't come in too often. I think they are waiting until I'm more comfortable to make proper introductions. Also, I share my space with Jimmy who is a baby Sulcata tortoise, he looks like a rock and doesn't seem to do much, but my parents seem really in to him. That's it for the house pets. I guess there are 3 chickens outside but I don't know much about them


----------



## Lucky_2017

Hey guys Lucky here! My mummy recently brought home a doggy and I met Fudge the hamster, we also have fish, but thats it


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 Great Danes, 1 Zebra Finch and 3 Bunnies--2 [email protected] years and one very old Mini Rex that turned 18 in July.


----------

